# Frank Peretti



## sundoulos (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like some opinions on the theology of the Devil held by Frank Peretti. Is it heretical? I read his _This Present Darkness_ many years ago and found it to be full of superstition (In my humble opinion) and aberrant theology. The problem is I do not possess the book and really don't want to buy a copy.

I would appreciate any solid, factual information you can give me relative to his departure from sound doctrine. I will not have access to a computer until after Labor Day but will check in at that time. 

Thanks for your help.

{EDIT: edited by Moderator to make the request a general one.}

[Edited on 8/24/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

He was raised in a Pentecostal church, he has perfectionist tendencies (blaming sin, particularly in believers, on demons), some definite WordFaith tendencies. That's what I learned from Google.


----------



## sundoulos (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks. I was aware of these things. I am looking for things he has written or said. The flap has blown over, so I think I will let sleeping dogs lie.


----------

